# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hải Dương - Du lich Hai Duong

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hải Dương* - *Du lich Hai Duong*
Hải Dương là một tỉnh nằm ở trung tâm châu thổ sông Hồng, phía bắc và tây bắc giáp Bắc Ninh và Bắc Giang, phía đông giáp Hải Phòng, Quảng Ninh, phía tây giáp Hưng Yên, phía nam giáp Thái Bình.



_Đảo Cò._

Hải Dương là một tỉnh có tiềm năng du lịch dồi dào. Hải Dương, một miền đất trù phú có phong cảnh thiên nhiên hữu tình, có di tích thắng cảnh Côn Sơn - Kiếp Bạc được nhiều người biết đến. 



_Côn Sơn - Kiếp Bạc._

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hải Dương để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển này chỉ nói điểm bắt đầu từ Hà Nội, các bạn ở các tỉnh miền Trung và miền Nam có thể chọn địa danh này để xuất phát. Riêng các bạn ở các tỉnh phía Bắc tham khảo ở bến xe các tỉnh.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Xe bus từ bến xe Lương Yên – Hải Dương có tần suất 15 phút/chuyến. Đến nơi thì thuê xe ôm, taxi để tham quan.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Hải Dương cách Hà Nội 57km nên bạn có thể dễ dàng di chuyển bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân thì mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, chấp hành đúng luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ. Nên trang bị mắt kính đi đường và điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Khí hậu Hải Dương có sự thay đổi rõ rệt theo các mùa nên đẹp nhất và thích hợp nhất là mùa thu. Riêng mùa hè có hơi nắng, nóng song bù lại bạn sẽ được vin cành, bẻ và thưởng thức những trái vải tươi ngon nhất.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hải Dương

----------


## thietht

Đảo Cò Chi Lăng Nam

Di tích lịch sử Côn sơn

Đền Kiếp Bạc

*Lễ Hội:*

- Lễ hội đền Kiếp Bạc  (15/08 - 20/08)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Phương Anh (Lô 18.1.03 - KĐT Tây Nam Cường – Tân Bình – TP.Hải Dương)

Khách Sạn Sao Đỏ (3 sao)

Khách Sạn Trường Thành HNA (4 sao) (Đường Thanh Niên, TP Hải Dương)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Bạch Đằng (Công viên Bạch Đằng, Thành phố Hải Dương)

Nhà hàng Sao Đỏ

Nhà hàng Hải sản Bến Thốc (148 NGÔ QUYỀN, TP HẢI DƯƠNG.)

----------


## thietht

Bún cá rô đồng

Chả rươi Hải Dương

BÁNH ĐẬU XANH HẢI DƯƠNG

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Hải Dương - Tour du lich Hai Duong giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour Hải Dương - Yên Tử - Hải Dương (1 ngày) - Giá từ 400.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Hải Dương

----------

